# سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها



## السندبادعرب (23 أبريل 2011)

شهدت مدينة كرداسة بأكتوبر جريمة قتل بشعة بعدما تجرد 3 أشقاء من جميع  مشاعر الرحمة، ومزقوا جسد شقيقتهم، وخنقوا نجلها على خلفية إشهارها إسلامها  والزواج من مسلم والهروب معه من أسيوط إلى أكتوبر، تم القبض على المتهمين  وأخطرت النيابة لمباشرة التحقيق.

البداية كانت بإخطار تلقاه اللواء، عمر الفرماوى، مدير أمن 6 أكتوبر من  اللواء جمال عبد البارى، مدير المباحث، يفيد القبض على 3 أشقاء مزقوا جسد  شقيقتهم وخنقوا طفلها، وأصابوا زوجها وطفلتها بسبب إسلامها.

أفادت التحريات التى قادها المقدم، أحمد مبروك، رئيس مباحث مركز شرطة  كرداسة أن فتاة مسيحية تدعى "سلوى عادل" (33 سنة) ارتبطت بعلاقة عاطفية مع  شاب أقنعها بالزواج منه والهروب معه من بلدتها بأسيوط إلى القاهرة لتشهر  إسلامها بمشيحة الأزهر بتاريخ 5 مارس 2005، ثم قامت برفقته بمدينة 6  أكتوبر.

وأضافت التحريات أن أقارب الفتاة ترددوا عليها خلال السنوات الماضية خاصة  بعد إنجابها 3 أطفال ويوم الحادث تناول أحد أشقائها ويدعى "عيسى" (28 سنة)  مبيض محارة العشاء معهم، وقرر المبيت برفقتهم، وفى منتصف الليل تسلل إلى  الباب وسهل الدخول لأشقائه الذين أسرعوا إلى غرفة نوم شقيقتهم وسددوا إليها  عدة طعنات نافذة أودت بحياتها على الفور، ثم خنقوا طفلها "خالد 5 سنوات"  وأصابوا زوجها ونجلتها بعدة طعنات.

تم القبض على المتهمين الذين اعترفوا بارتكاب الواقعة لإشهار شقيقتهم  إسلامها وهروبها مع زوجها، تم تحرير محضر بالواقعة وأخطرت النيابة العامة  التى تولت التحقيق.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeDCFXuct_A&feature=player_embedded


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*



*هل العنف او الذبح حل يعني؟؟؟؟

هل المسيح اوصي بهذا

لا

هل عندنا حد رده

لا


هل القتل حل 

لا


هل اهلها بعد القتل هيبقي لهم مستقبل 

لا


هي هربت و اتجوزت و اسلمت المفروض يتبروا منها و ينكروا صلتهم بيها

انما هل العنف حل؟؟؟

و هل انا مثلا كمتنصره اتنصرت و اتجوزت مسيحي ابقي مومس برضه؟؟؟

افتكر لا الا اذا كان للمجتمع راي تاني

هي اختارت دين كاذب بالهنا و الشفا لما تموت هتعرف الحقيقه انما الدم مش حل

سلام​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*




+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *هل العنف او الذبح حل يعني؟؟؟؟
> 
> هل المسيح اوصي بهذا
> 
> ...


*أختى هى لم تختر أى دين هى باعت المسيح فى مقابل علاقة عاطفية وليس اقتناعا بأى دين آخر ....أرجو تفهمك لكلامى
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*

*فهمتك اخي الكريم بس برضه الدم مش حل

سلام و نعمه ليك​*


----------



## السندبادعرب (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*



+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *هل العنف او الذبح حل يعني؟؟؟؟
> 
> هل المسيح اوصي بهذا
> 
> ...




ده الى انا عايز اسمعه انا جبت الخبر ده   لانى شوفت فى المنتدى الناس هنا عندهم هاجس الاسلام  ومفيش خبر بينزل غير عن الاسلام كما  لو كانوا ملائكه



الجريمه لا دين لهاااااااا


----------



## Twin (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*

*هي أخطأت نعم .... لأنها أرادت أن تعيش في الظلمة وأبغضت النور تاركه نور المسيح لتذهب وتحيا في ظلام الشرير والضلال* 
[Q-BIBLE]وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً.
لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ السَّيِّآتِ يُبْغِضُ النُّورَ وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى النُّورِ لِئَلَّا تُوَبَّخَ أَعْمَالُهُ.[/Q-BIBLE]
*ولكن هذا كان أختيارها ... وكان بسبب وكالعادة العشق الممنوع -الجنس- و المال .... وهذا ما حدث *
*ولكن رد الفعل بالقتل والأنتقام وتشريد اسرة أي كانت خلفيتها فهذا لا يُرضي الله *
*فالرب يسوع لم يقل قم أقتل من أخطأ قم وأفتك بكل من يترك المسيحية *
*فتعاليم المسيح نور وليست ظلمه كباقي الأديان التي تنادي بحد الردة وقتل الكفرة ومن يشرك بدين أبائهم*
*هم أولاد الشرير أما نحن فأولاد الرب نفسه .... فلذلك أرفض ما حدث وأرفض أي أساءة للغير *
[Q-BIBLE]يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, قَدْ جَعَلْتُكَ رَقِيباً لِبَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. فَاسْمَعِ الْكَلِمَةَ مِنْ فَمِي وَأَنْذِرْهُمْ مِنْ قِبَلِي.
إِذَا قُلْتُ لِلشِّرِّيرِ: مَوْتاً تَمُوتُ وَمَا أَنْذَرْتَهُ أَنْتَ وَلاَ تَكَلَّمْتَ إِنْذَاراً لِلشِّرِّيرِ مِنْ طَرِيقِهِ الرَّدِيئَةِ لإِحْيَائِهِ, فَذَلِكَ الشِّرِّيرُ يَمُوتُ بِإِثْمِهِ, أَمَّا دَمُهُ فَمِنْ يَدِكَ أَطْلُبُهُ.
وَإِنْ أَنْذَرْتَ أَنْتَ الشِّرِّيرَ وَلَمْ يَرْجِعْ عَنْ شَرِّهِ وَلاَ عَنْ طَرِيقِهِ الرَّدِيئَةِ, فَإِنَّهُ يَمُوتُ بِإِثْمِهِ. أَمَّا أَنْتَ فَقَدْ نَجَّيْتَ نَفْسَكَ.[/Q-BIBLE]
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*

*



			الجريمه لا دين لهاااااااا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الاجرام عالي في الاسلام لا شك في هذا ما تحاولش تبرؤا و لكن......

و لكن ما اردت ان اقوله ان هؤلاء الناس خسروا ابتديهم و مش هيدخلوا الملكوت لانهم قتلوا و ضيعوا مستقبلهم عشان واحده

و دا نتيجه تفكير الرجال الغبي في بعض المناطق

احب ابشرك ان العيب في تفكيرهم الصعيدي(مع احترامي للصعايده) الي شرب من الاسلام و من العرب الشئ الكتير

لان الحضاره الفرعونيه مكنش فيها قتل للعار

البركه في عرب الجزيره الي علموا المصريين عاده القتل للشرف

المسيحيين الشرقيين للاسف اصبحوا كالمسلمين في تفكيرهم

و لكن احب ان اعيد و اكرر و الكلام دا انت موافقني عليه يا اخ سندباد انه السيد المسيح لم يوصي بهذا و لن يدخلهم الملكوت

و الي عايز يتاكد انه رايي صح يصلي لربنا و هو هيتاكد

سلام*​


----------



## Twin (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*




السندبادعرب قال:


> ده الى انا عايز اسمعه انا جبت الخبر ده لانى شوفت فى المنتدى الناس هنا عندهم هاجس الاسلام ومفيش خبر بينزل غير عن الاسلام كما لو كانوا ملائكه
> 
> 
> 
> الجريمه لا دين لهاااااااا


*يا عم علاء .....*​*الجريمة أي كان دينها أو شكلها .... فهي مرفوضة *
*ولكن بالنظر الي هذه الجريمة -مع رفضي لها- تراها بدافع الشرف والنخوة والكرامة *
*يعني هي سابت بيت أبوها من وراهم بالهروب وراحت مع راجل في الحرام بالزنا وطبعاً قبل القرار كان في أنحطاط خلف الكواليس .... وبعد كدة باعت المسيح بسبب حضن رجل زاني ... أستطاع أن يميل عقل الفتاه المنحرفه بسهوله وأقنعها بدين الأسلام والدافع جنس ومال فقط دون تفكير .... وهذه أخلاق الأسلام*

*ولكن هذا يختلف وبعيد كل البعد .... عن قتل مصليين بداخل كنيسة لمجرد أنهم أقباط *
*وقتل أبرار ... وحرق المحال والمنازل .... ونهب الأمول .... وأغتصاب وهتك الأعراض .... والتميز ضدهم لمجرد أنهم أقباط ... في كل شئ ....*
*وكل هذا بدافع الأسلام وتعاليمه كونهم ذميين وأقل من المسلمين وكفرة .... *

*فالجريمة واحدة نعم ... ولكن الدوافع تختلف*
*هذه الأسرة أخطأت ولابد من القصاص .... ولكن عندما نجدها للشرف فقط ... تجد البراءة *
*أما المسلمين الأرهابيين الذين يدمرون ويحرقون الأقباط ويضطهدونهم ... فهذا لرفع أسم الأسلام فقط وبدافع من تعاليمه ... والجنة في أستقبالهم كأبطال ... جنة الجنس والخمر*​


----------



## Twin (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*

*الرجاء تغير عنوان الموضوع ... فهذه ليست شهيدة *​


----------



## Scud (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*



Twin قال:


> *وكالعادة العشق الممنوع -الجنس- و المال .... *[/Q-BIBLE]
> 
> ​​



تشويه متعمد بأسلوب ساقط هل لو هى قريبتك كنت قلت عليها كده 

جنس ايه هو مفيش ولا واحد مسيحى كان ممكن تحبه وتقع معاه فى الجريمه الجسديه يعنى ملقتش غير المسلم 

والمال ده معروف انكم انتم من تملكون المال الوفير مش احنا 
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*




Scud قال:


> تشويه متعمد بأسلوب ساقط هل لو هى قريبتك كنت قلت عليها كده
> 
> جنس ايه هو مفيش ولا واحد مسيحى كان ممكن تحبه وتقع معاه فى الجريمه الجسديه يعنى ملقتش غير المسلم
> 
> ...


ا*لقصة واضحة ومش محتاجة دفاع وبتتكرر كتير فهى خطة معروفة لأسلمة الفتيات التغرير بهن والوقوع معهن فى المحظور وبالتالى اشهار اسلامهن أو الفضيحة والباقى معروف
*


----------



## Scud (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*

وهى عندى تستوجب الجنه 

لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم من فر بدينه من ارض الى ارض ولو كان شبرا من الارض استوجب الجنه اللهم اسكنها الفردوس الاعلى واكرم نزلها و وسع مدخلها واغلها بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقها من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين . 

والله قصه ادمعت عيناى برك الله فيك اخى سندباد


----------



## السندبادعرب (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*



Twin قال:


> *يا عم علاء .....*​*الجريمة أي كان دينها أو شكلها .... فهي مرفوضة *
> *ولكن بالنظر الي هذه الجريمة -مع رفضي لها- تراها بدافع الشرف والنخوة والكرامة *
> *يعني هي سابت بيت أبوها من وراهم بالهروب وراحت مع راجل في الحرام بالزنا وطبعاً قبل القرار كان في أنحطاط خلف الكواليس .... وبعد كدة باعت المسيح بسبب حضن رجل زاني ... أستطاع أن يميل عقل الفتاه المنحرفه بسهوله وأقنعها بدين الأسلام والدافع جنس ومال فقط دون تفكير .... وهذه أخلاق الأسلام*
> 
> ...




انت بتكلم جد !!!!!!!

بعد ان تصالحت معهم  واعطتهم الامان وذهب اليها و*تعشى معاها ونام فى بيتها* قتلها و هى نائمه



شهداء الكنسيه هم شهداء لانهم كانوا امنين على انفسهم وغدر بيهم وهى ايضا كانت امنه  على نفسها وغدر بيها من  اخيها

هى شهيده


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*




Scud قال:


> وهى عندى تستوجب الجنه
> 
> لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم من فر بدينه من ارض الى ارض ولو كان شبرا من الارض استوجب الجنه اللهم اسكنها الفردوس الاعلى واكرم نزلها و وسع مدخلها واغلها بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقها من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين .
> 
> والله قصه ادمعت عيناى برك الله فيك اخى سندباد



بص يا استاذي
عندنا في سر مقدس اسمه سر الميرون 
السر ده الانسان بيفقده لما بيعمل حاجتين 
اولاً ترك المسيح 
والتانيه الزني 
وبكده سلوي معندهاش السر ده 
ولا تستحق ملكوت السموات 
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## Twin (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*




السندبادعرب قال:


> انت بتكلم جد !!!!!!!
> 
> بعد ان تصالحت معهم واعطتهم الامان وذهب اليها و*تعشى معاها ونام فى بيتها* قتلها و هى نائمه
> 
> ...


 
*يا عم هي شهيدة من وجهة نظرك .... بس من وجهة نظري في قتيلة وليست أكثر ... وهذا علي منوال *
*سقط 100 قتيل في عمل أرهابي مسلم في وسط العاصة لندن *
*وسقط 50 شهيد في عمل صليبي في العراق :t26:*

*أخ علاء ... لا أحد يحجر علي رأيك ومعتقدك .... وأنت ليس من حقك فعل هذا معي*
*أنت تراها شهيدة ... أنت والأخ سكود .... وأنا لا أراها هكذا أنا أراها ساقطة زانية *
*أينعم أنا رفضت الجريمة ... فقل الأمان والسلام والوئام بينهم هناك صلة دم ... *
*أينعم هي أخطأت وهم أخطأوا وزوجها أخطأ قبلهم ... لأنه لم يري أي مسلمة جميلة كهذه الفتاه المسيحية فأراد أن يتزوجها ليكسبها للأسلام ويهُديها .... وعجبي*

*بس موضوع الكنيسة وقولهم علي من ماتوا هناك شهداء ... فبهذا أنت كافر وسيسفك دمك عن قريب *
*ولو الأسلام أعتبرهم شهداء هيخشوا جنة الأسلام وهم أهل ذمة :t7:*​


----------



## miraam (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*



Scud قال:


> وهى عندى تستوجب الجنه
> 
> لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم من فر بدينه من ارض الى ارض ولو كان شبرا من الارض استوجب الجنه اللهم اسكنها الفردوس الاعلى واكرم نزلها و وسع مدخلها واغلها بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقها من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين .
> 
> والله قصه ادمعت عيناى برك الله فيك اخى سندباد



*مافيش احد فى القصه دى يستوجب الجنه لان كله غلط فى غلط الزوجه غلطت غلط لا يغتفر و الزوج لو كان فعلا بيحبها ماكنش اقنعها و حرضها على الهرب معاه بالعكس كان حيخاف عليها و اشقائها غلطوا اكبر غلط لانهم فقدوا حياتهم دنيا و اخره لان احنا فى المسيحيه ماعندناش سماح او حل بالقتل لاى سبب مهمااااااااااااااااااااااااا ان كان . 

فى النهايه القصه طبعا ماسوية جدا و لا مبرر لها سوى قضية شرف صعيدية و لا علاقة لها بالمسيحيه لكن للاسف الصعايده عندهم موضوع الشرف يصل بهم للقتل و هذا تبعا لفكرهم و ثقافتهم و تخيلى معايا لو كانت السيده دى صعيديه و مسلمه و احبت واحد مسيحى و اقنعها و حرضها تهرب  معاه   و تتزوجه و تغير دينها ماذا كان سيفعل بها اهلها ؟؟؟ اكيد كانو حيقتلوها و يقطعوها  ان ماكنش بسبب حد الرده  حيكون بسبب  انتقام لشرفهم كصعايده  
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*




miraam قال:


> *مافيش احد فى القصه دى يستوجب الجنه لان كله غلط فى غلط الزوجه غلطت غلط لا يغتفر و الزوج لو كان فعلا بيحبها ماكنش اقنعها و حرضها على الهرب معاه بالعكس كان حيخاف عليها و اشقائها غلطوا اكبر غلط لانهم فقدوا حياتهم دنيا و اخره لان احنا فى المسيحيه ماعندناش سماح او حل بالقتل لاى سبب مهمااااااااااااااااااااااااا ان كان .
> 
> فى النهايه القصه طبعا ماسوية جدا و لا مبرر لها سوى قضية شرف صعيدية و لا علاقة لها بالمسيحيه لكن للاسف الصعايده عندهم موضوع الشرف يصل بهم للقتل و هذا تبعا لفكرهم و ثقافتهم و تخيلى معايا لو كانت السيده دى صعيديه و مسلمه و احبت واحد مسيحى و اقنعها و حرضها تهرب  معاه   و تتزوجه و تغير دينها ماذا كان سيفعل بها اهلها ؟؟؟ اكيد كانو حيقتلوها و يقطعوها  ان ماكنش بسبب حد الرده  حيكون بسبب  انتقام لشرفهم كصعايده
> *


*متفق معك فى كل كلمة ....ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Scud (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*



سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> ا*لقصة واضحة ومش محتاجة دفاع وبتتكرر كتير فهى خطة معروفة لأسلمة الفتيات التغرير بهن والوقوع معهن فى المحظور وبالتالى اشهار اسلامهن أو الفضيحة والباقى معروف*


 هو لسه فى حد بيصدق الافتكاسات دى اللى بتقولها للبنات عندكم

طيب جدلا يعنى خلى المسلمين بيغرروا بالبنات وبيعملوا الكلام اللى انت بتقوله ده 

كانوا غرروا بالشباب اللى بيأسلم وغلطوا معاهم كمان ..!!  

دى مخلفه منه طفلين يعنى كل حمل فيهم 9 شهور قول سنه يبقى عندك سنتين حمل و على الاقل خالص سنه او سنتين كمان ريست بين الحملين يعنى عاشت معاه من 3-4 سنين على اقل تقدير ايه اللى عايشها معاه كل ده ان كان هو شخص حقير بالشكل ده 

يلا
ربنا يصبر جوزها وبنتها ويرحمها


----------



## Rosetta (23 أبريل 2011)

*تصرف شخصي لا يمت للإيمان المسيحي بصلة !
فالمسيح لم يوصينا في الكتاب المقدس بحد الردة بعكس الإسلام الذي يطبق حد الردة بأبشع الإرهاب و الدموية​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*




Scud قال:


> هو لسه فى حد بيصدق الافتكاسات دى اللى بتقولها للبنات عندكم
> 
> طيب جدلا يعنى خلى المسلمين بيغرروا بالبنات وبيعملوا الكلام اللى انت بتقوله ده
> 
> ...


*بص ياحبيبى احب اطمنك مفيش حد من عندنا بييجى عندكم الا بطريق من اتنين اما التغرير وده خاص بالبنات اما بالمال وده خاص بالشباب .
على العموم هى مبروك عليكم وكما اعتبرها شهيدة زى ما إنت عايز وعندكم إخواتها إقتصوا منهم زى ما انتوا عايزين .
وربنا ينور طريق الجميع للحق ويبعد العصبية عن الناس ويجعل تعاليم المسيح الراقية والساميه تسود كل مكان من اجل مستقبل افضل لكل البشر.
*


----------



## Scud (23 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يصلح حال الجميع ويهدى الجميع


----------



## miraam (23 أبريل 2011)

*نسيت اقول حاجه ان كويس انهم انتقموا فقط من اختهم و لم ينتقموا من مسلمى القريه كلهم و مارحوش هدموا مسجد و قتلوا اهل زوجها و حرقوا ممتلكات و منازل مسلمى القريه كلهم يعنى فى النهايه قضية شرفية بتحصل فالصعيد كثيرا زيها زى قضايا التار و لو كانت هربت مع مسيحى كانوا برده حيقتلوها و عموما القضاء حياخد مجراه و هما كده كده فقدوا حياتهم فى الدنيا و فى الاخره*


----------



## السندبادعرب (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*



سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *بص ياحبيبى احب اطمنك مفيش حد من عندنا بييجى عندكم الا بطريق من اتنين اما التغرير وده خاص بالبنات اما بالمال وده خاص بالشباب .
> على العموم هى مبروك عليكم وكما اعتبرها شهيدة زى ما إنت عايز وعندكم إخواتها إقتصوا منهم زى ما انتوا عايزين .
> وربنا ينور طريق الجميع للحق ويبعد العصبية عن الناس ويجعل تعاليم المسيح الراقية والساميه تسود كل مكان من اجل مستقبل افضل لكل البشر.
> *



انت بتقول التغرير بالبنات طب انت متعرفيش انى المسلم ممكن يتزوج مسحيه وتبقى على دينهاااااااااا فبلاش المبررر   ده

تانى شئ المال هو انت متعرفيش  ان المسحين فى مصر يملكون  تلت الاقتصاد المصرى ومتعرفيش 40 فى الميه من  الفلوس الى فى البنوك للمسحين رغم ان المسحين 6 فى الميه من السكان

انا عمرى ما شوفت مسيحى فقير  بلاش افلام  هندى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 أبريل 2011)

> انا عمرى ما شوفت مسيحى فقير



*اسطوره

و الي بيشتغلوا في منشيه ناصر يبقوا ايه و الي في الصعيد يبقوا ايه؟؟؟​*


----------



## red333 (23 أبريل 2011)

(*واذا الموؤدة سألت* باي ذنب قتلت)


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أبريل 2011)

> انت بتقول التغرير بالبنات طب انت متعرفيش انى المسلم ممكن يتزوج مسحيه وتبقى على دينهاااااااااا فبلاش المبررر ده


ببساطة هى عارفة كويس انها مستحيل تجمع بين المسيح وعلاقة زنى فى نفس الوقت فبالتالى *مش هتفرق معاها تشهر اسلامها من عدمه .
كمان اشهار اسلامها بيديها حماية اجتماعية من انتقام اهلها منها .*


> انى شئ المال هو انت متعرفيش ان المسحين فى مصر يملكون تلت الاقتصاد المصرى


*بيمثلوا كام فى المية من نسبة الأقباط انت بتتكلم ازاى الأقباط معظمهم موظفين حكوميين وأصحاب حرف بسيطة .*


> نا عمرى ما شوفت مسيحى فقير بلاش افلام هندى


*عجبى طيب اللى عايشين بنا دول كده بيمثلوا الفقر بقى علينا ؟!!!!!!
انا بصراحة مش شايف عندك اى حاجة تجذب الشباب والبنات بالعكس شايف اللى عندك ينفرهم مش يجذبهم.*


----------



## Scud (23 أبريل 2011)

موضوع الفلوس ده موضوع تافه اصلا عشان الكل عارف ان الكنيسه بتساعد المحتاج مساعدات سخيه وبالذات لو وصل الموضوع لموضع تغير الدين والاب يوتا (مرقص عزيز ) اتكلم فى الموضوع ده مع عمرو اديب وقال الكلام ده على الهوا 

وموضوع العلاقات الاثمه مع البنات ده عيب اصلا يتقال لانه يعيب المسيحيين مش معقول عشان حد يبرأ العقيده المسيحيه او يحاول يقول انها اعلى من غيرها من العقائد يطعن فى اعراض بنات الناس


----------



## Senamor (23 أبريل 2011)

*حتى في بلادنا الإسلامية نحن مضطهدين*

*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله*


----------



## السندبادعرب (23 أبريل 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *اسطوره
> 
> و الي بيشتغلوا في منشيه ناصر يبقوا ايه و الي في الصعيد يبقوا ايه؟؟؟​*




انا بعتبر الفقر انك مش لاقى اكل النهاردااااا ولا ليك مسكن وانك تموت من الجوع والبرد فى الشاااارع


هو انت متعرفيش ان فى مصرين كتيررررر كده


و انا عايز تقارن فقراء الاقباط بفقراء المسلمين هتلاقى ان الفقراء الى انت بتقول عليهم دول ملوووووووووووووووك بالنسبه ليهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*




السندبادعرب قال:


> ده الى انا عايز اسمعه انا جبت الخبر ده   لانى شوفت فى المنتدى الناس هنا عندهم هاجس الاسلام  ومفيش خبر بينزل غير عن الاسلام كما  لو كانوا ملائكه
> 
> 
> 
> الجريمه لا دين لهاااااااا



*كم جرائم اقترفها المحمديين بالقرآن وبالأحاديث المحمدية الإجرامية  ..... أقتلوا المشركين ...... قاتلوا ...... انكحوا ...... انهبوا ....... *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*




Twin قال:


> *الرجاء تغير عنوان الموضوع ... فهذه ليست شهيدة *​



*متخليها شهيدة ...... كدة كدة هى واخدة بمبه ..... مش عارف هما الشهيدات فى الجنة بيعملوا أيه ...؟؟؟؟ الرجالة ليهم تقريبا 72 حورية .... الستات ليهم أيه بالصلى على النبي ؟؟؟؟

مع الأعتذار عن الخروج عن الموضوع
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*




Scud قال:


> وهى عندى تستوجب الجنه
> 
> لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم من فر بدينه من ارض الى ارض ولو كان شبرا من الارض استوجب الجنه اللهم اسكنها الفردوس الاعلى واكرم نزلها و وسع مدخلها واغلها بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقها من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين .
> 
> والله قصه ادمعت عيناى برك الله فيك اخى سندباد



*البقية فى حياتك ..... اللهم ما تقبل منك واسكنك وإياها مع محمد والصحابة ...*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 أبريل 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *حتى في بلادنا الإسلامية نحن مضطهدين*
> 
> *لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله*



تصدق صعبت عليا 
دا انتوا مضطهدين اخر حاجه يا راجل​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *البقية فى حياتك ..... اللهم ما تقبل منك واسكنك وإياها مع محمد والصحابة ...*



طب ليه يا استاذي تدعي عليه الدعوه الصعبه دي ؟ :w00t:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*




السندبادعرب قال:


> انا عمرى ما شوفت مسيحى فقير  بلاش افلام  هندى



لو* عايش فى مصر يبقى حضرتك اعمى لو مؤاخذا ..*...


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> طب ليه يا استاذي تدعي عليه الدعوه الصعبه دي ؟ :w00t:​



*سيبه .................. أصله غاوى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سيبه .................. أصله غاوى*



اذا كان كده ماشي :08:​


----------



## Rosetta (23 أبريل 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *حتى في بلادنا الإسلامية نحن مضطهدين*
> 
> *لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله*


*حزنتني بجد 
شفت أد إيه المسلمين مضطهدين 
وااااااء وااااااااء (تعبير للبكاء الشديد) ​*


----------



## السندبادعرب (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *متخليها شهيدة ...... كدة كدة هى واخدة بمبه ..... مش عارف هما الشهيدات فى الجنة بيعملوا أيه ...؟؟؟؟ الرجالة ليهم تقريبا 72 حورية .... الستات ليهم أيه بالصلى على النبي ؟؟؟؟
> 
> مع الأعتذار عن الخروج عن الموضوع
> *



مع ان ده خارج عن الموضوع بس الستات فى الجنه بيكونا اجمل من الحور العين وبيكونوا مع ازاوجهم اما الى  ملهموش ازواج ربنا بيزوجهم  ...........


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*




السندبادعرب قال:


> مع ان ده خارج عن الموضوع بس الستات فى الجنه بيكونا اجمل من الحور العين وبيكونوا مع ازاوجهم اما الى  ملهموش ازواج ربنا بيزوجهم  ...........



*نووووووووووووووووووو حبيبي
حور العين دول حاجة فلة لا تقلى ستات ولا زفت ..... 
شوف الشيخ بيقول أيه
[YOUTUBE]p-KUNxXvdTA[/YOUTUBE]​
وبعين ربنا بيجوزهم مين ..؟؟؟؟ بيجبلهم رجالة يعنى ..... 
ده كده يبقى لو مؤاخذه خاطبه ولا .......*


----------



## Rosetta (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*




السندبادعرب قال:


> مع ان ده خارج عن الموضوع بس الستات فى الجنه بيكونا اجمل من الحور العين وبيكونوا مع ازاوجهم اما الى  ملهموش ازواج ربنا بيزوجهم  ...........



*يا لهوووووي 
هو انتوا هتشغلوا ربنا مأذوووون :w00t:
دا انتوا تاعبينه في الدنيا و في الأخرة ليييييييه ​*


----------



## السندبادعرب (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *!!!!!!!
> 
> *




الكلام معاك  زى ما اكون بكلم طفل فى روضه

انا بس عايزكم يكون عدل زى ما تحذف لو  جه حرف واحد عن المسيح ابقى احذف كميه السب فى الرسول والذات الالهى 

لو انت مش عايز تؤمن فبلاش تغلط عشان الحساب يخف عليك شويه!!!!!! و لو  انت طلعت صح ماتتحسبيش على السب ولا انتم عندكم سب المسلم و الاسلام حلال


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*




Rosetta قال:


> *يا لهوووووي
> هو انتوا هتشغلوا ربنا مأذوووون :w00t:
> دا انتوا تاعبينه في الدنيا و في الأخرة ليييييييه ​*



*لا مش مأذون ..... مفيش جواز هناك

ده يبقة لو مؤاخذه ......*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*




السندبادعرب قال:


> الكلام معاك  زى ما اكون بكلم طفل فى روضه
> 
> انا بس عايزكم يكون عدل زى ما تحذف لو  جه حرف واحد عن المسيح ابقى احذف كميه السب فى الرسول والذات الالهى
> 
> لو انت مش عايز تؤمن فبلاش تغلط عشان الحساب يخف عليك شويه!!!!!! و لو  انت طلعت صح ماتتحسبيش على السب ولا انتم عندكم سب المسلم و الاسلام حلال



*حبيبى هو انا اللى قلت أن ربنا حيجوزها ولا انت ...... وبعدين انت بتعترف بأن السيد المسيح رسول ..... لكن أحنا مش معترفين لا بمحمد ولا بإله محمد 
صدقنى أنتو مسحتوا البلاط بكرامة إله الإسلام ..... 
شفت عم الشيخ ؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## السندبادعرب (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*



Rosetta قال:


> *!!!!!!!
> ​*



يا ريت يكون فى حبه احترام شويه لانى  قله الادب مش هتنفع انا ممكن اتكلم  عن المسحيه وانا بصراحه شايف المسحيه يعنى ممكن اتريق واقول  كلام هيجرح مشاعركم كلكم وهتحذفوا الردود وتعملو مخالافات

فبلاش نتتكلم بادب افضل


----------



## السندبادعرب (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*



صوت صارخ قال:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> هو ده الفرق بينا وبينكم احنا نحترمك وانتم لا تحترمون احد
> ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الشهيدة سلوي عادل  التي ذبحت هي واطفالها*




السندبادعرب قال:


> يا ريت يكون فى حبه احترام شويه لانى  قله الادب مش هتنفع انا ممكن اتكلم  عن المسحيه وانا بصراحه شايف المسحيه يعنى ممكن اتريق واقول  كلام هيجرح مشاعركم كلكم وهتحذفوا الردود وتعملو مخالافات
> 
> فبلاش نتتكلم بادب افضل



*سبحان المسيح ...... أنا عايز اعرف أنا اللى قلت ولا انت ..... انت لازم تشغل عقلك ..... واحدة سابت دينها عشان راجل ..... تبقى أيه ..... مؤمنه ولا إنسانه رخيصة 

وبعدين بتقول شهيدة, والمصيبة أن الشهيدة فى الأسلام واخده بمبه .... ملهاش أى ميزة أضافيه .... بعكس الذكور ربنا بتاعكم بيغرقهم حور

وبعيدين أنت شغلت ربنا بتاعكم خاطبة يجوز اللى ملهاش راجل ..... من فين بيجيب الرجالة دول وهما كلهم عندهم ما يكفيهم من الحور

يبقى مين اللى اتكلم غلط ..... أنا ولا انت*


----------



## antonius (24 أبريل 2011)

نُدين بشدّة الجريمة البشعة هذه الخارجة عن تعاليم الرب والمخالفة لها بكل المقاييس. إن كانت تثبت ادانة المدعى عليهم


----------



## esambraveheart (24 أبريل 2011)

*تم  ابلاغ شبكة CNN  الاخباريه  و كذلك تم رفع فيديو تعذيب  الشرطه لاشقاء القتيله الثلاثه - لاجبارهم قسرا علي الاعتراف بالجريمه -  علي سيرفر شبكة CNN  الاخباريه و تم ارفاق تقرير بالانجليزيه مع الفيديو بملابسات الحادث 

ملحوظه :
دقائق و يمكنكم مشاهدة الفيديو لانه في طور تحويل الصيغه بمعرفة القناة الاخباريه

لمتابعة التقرير ...علي هذا الرابط​*
http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-595455​


----------



## Critic (24 أبريل 2011)

*طيب دول (لو ثبتت عليهم الجرمية) مجرمين بلا اى مرجعية مسيحية*
*الدور و الباقى على الهمج و الارهابيين اللى بيقتلوا استنادا على ايات الذكر الحكيم (التوبة 5) (التوبة 29) و هلم جر*

*متحاولش تصطاد فى المية العكرة يا حبيبى علشان منفكركش كل شوية بفضايح الاسلام و هيجى على دماغك فى الاخر*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (24 أبريل 2011)

*شوف الفيديو دا الاول بعدين علق علي القصه

http://www.fcv2.com/show-2,N-19596-Dubai-United-Arab-Emirates.html*


----------



## السندبادعرب (24 أبريل 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *تم  ابلاغ شبكة CNN  الاخباريه  و كذلك تم رفع فيديو تعذيب  الشرطه لاشقاء القتيله الثلاثه - لاجبارهم قسرا علي الاعتراف بالجريمه -  علي سيرفر شبكة CNN  الاخباريه و تم ارفاق تقرير بالانجليزيه مع الفيديو بملابسات الحادث
> 
> ملحوظه :
> دقائق و يمكنكم مشاهدة الفيديو لانه في طور تحويل الصيغه بمعرفة القناة الاخباريه
> ...




انت رهيب بجد !!!!!


الفديوا ده مش للشرطه ده فديوا لاهالى المنطقه الى قبضوا عليهم وضرابهم لغايه ما الشرطه وصلت ولا انت عايز اهالى الحى تقبض عليهم   وهما قاتلين طفل 5 سنين يعملوا معاهم ايه !!!!!!!!!!!


عملت تقرير وعايز تكسب دعم دولى و تشوه فى بلدك وتقول انك بلدك بتتضهد الاقباط وتلفق التهم اصبحت تتهم بلدك بدون حتى  ما تتاكد !!!!!!!!

الناس دى هتتعدم يعنى هتتعدم وفى مظاهرات لمحاكمتهم محاكمه عسكريه من الافضل للجميع انهم يتعدموا دول قتلوا  طفل 5 سنين


----------



## miraam (24 أبريل 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> انت رهيب بجد !!!!!
> 
> 
> الفديوا ده مش للشرطه ده فديوا لاهالى المنطقه الى قبضوا عليهم وضرابهم لغايه ما الشرطه وصلت ولا انت عايز اهالى الحى تقبض عليهم   وهما قاتلين طفل 5 سنين يعملوا معاهم ايه !!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



*مظاهرات !!!!!!!!!!!!! ليه يعنى هو انتو فاضيين اوى كده !!!!!!!! هما مش خلاص اتقبض عليهم و اعترفوا و حيتحاكموا و اكيد حيعدموا يبقى انتو عايزين ايه اكتر من كده و ياترى كل حادثه فى صفحات الحوادث فى الجرايد حتعملوا عليها مظاهرات على كل واحد قتل مراته او واحده قتلت جوزها الخ .... انا عايزه اعرف انتو متشنجين كده ليه و داخلين و كأننا عملنالكو حاجه يعنى على فكره ممكن اوى يكون فيه شخص مسيحى حرامى او قاتل او زانى المسيحين مش معصومين من الخطأ علشان كل مجرم لو كان مسيحى تعملوا عليه موال و فرح كده ....طالما ان الجريمه هو المسئول عنها و مش بيعملها بأمر من دينه و لا بيعملها على انها ثواب و حسنه يبقى احنا ايه دخلنا بالموضوع قضية شرف و لا تار و لا ابصر ايه احنا ايه علاقتنا و لا المسيحية ايه علاقتها بالموضوع خصوصا انهم اتقبض عليهم خلاص و اعترفوا و انتهينا *


----------



## جيلان (24 أبريل 2011)

اياً كان الى عملته هما غلطانين طبعا لو راحت بمزاجها يبقى براحتها
ربنا يهدى
وعن الردود مش عارفة ايه حكاية المسلمين الى فاكرين الكنيسة اعدة على تل فلوس دى
زى مرة سواق بيكلم اخويا قبل ما يعرف انه مسيحى بيقوله انت عارف دى امريكا بتبعت خمس الاف دولار كل شهر للمسيحيين الى مبيشتغلوش
وهى لو دى بتحصل كان حد اشتغل اصلا !!! 
ولا الاقباط ستة فى المية قااال جايين على نفسكهم كدى ليه ما يقولو واحد فى المية ولا مش موجودين خالص بالمرة


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أبريل 2011)

مش كل موضوع هنخش في جدل عقيم
المسيحيه مفيهاش حد رده
واللي عمله ده سلوك فردي هو لوحده المسئول عنه
وان كنا نريد الحقيقه فالمسئول عن هذه الجريمه هي العادات والتقاليد الشرقيه الاسلاميه
يغلق كي نضع حد لهذا الجدال العقيم


----------

